# Accidentally submerged probe braided wire in sink.   Should I be worried?



## Cheesetoast (Jan 20, 2020)

I recently bought an wireless thermometer and while I was cleaning the metal end of the probe,  I didnt realize a portion of the braided side (wire) was submerged in water in the sink. Should I be worried that can be broken?   I plan to not use the probe for a week so it can completely dry so I can test it.


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 20, 2020)

I always get mine wet when I wash it and have never had a problem.


----------



## Cheesetoast (Jan 20, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> I always get mine wet when I wash it and have never had a problem.


nice.  I am new using the wireless thermometer and I enjoy it.  Just hope it didnt break on my 1st attempt.  I hear the probe manufacture do care about their customers so if anything goes bad, I'll contact them.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Usually more of a concern if you get the area where wire meets the probe wet. Do that and your begging for prove failure.


----------



## Cheesetoast (Jan 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Usually more of a concern if you get the area where wire meets the probe wet. Do that and your begging for prove failure.



Its just got the middle portion of the wires submerged.  I did wipe the wire/probe with a lightly moist watered towel to wipe off the smoke grease off.  After researching, I think its better to wipe the wire with alcohol.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## bregent (Jan 21, 2020)

If the probe gets water in it, it's any easy fix. Just place it in a 300F oven (leave the plastic connector end out) for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've gotten mine wet here and there when washing. I just let it dry thoroughly before using again. Never had a problem.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 21, 2020)

bregent said:


> If the probe gets water in it, it's any easy fix. Just place it in a 300F oven (leave the plastic connector end out) for 3-4 hours.


I’ve heard this before. I have about 3 screwed up FireBoard probes. I’m going to have to try this on them


----------



## JCAP (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ve also gotten mine wet with no issues. I suppose the silver lining is that the probes are replaceable when they finally go.....


----------



## bregent (Jan 21, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve heard this before. I have about 3 screwed up FireBoard probes. I’m going to have to try this on them



Let us know if it works. I've got probably 5 or 6 digital probe thermometers dating back 25 years or so. Whenever a probe has 'failed' by getting wet, heating them in the oven always fixes them and I've never had to throw one out. Water getting inside shorts out the wires - you just need to get the water out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

I can't speak for all brands but Maverick 732 Probes were notorious for dying if you got water in the probe. I never tried  Baking mine but even after drying for several weeks in a kitchen drawer, it never worked again...JJ


----------



## bregent (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I never tried Baking mine but even after drying for several weeks in a kitchen drawer, it never worked again...JJ



Jimmy, they won't dry out just laying there - you need to get it hot enough so that the water will boil off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

I've moved on but thanks for the Education...JJ


----------

